# Same thing the other guys sell at half the price.



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanksd for the review.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I wasn't so sure about the HF one. Honestly for the $$ I figured they would have cut corners somewhere… If they did I have no clue where…


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I use these a lot. Almost time to get a few more. The HF ones are a bit smaller, but for the price, not a bad deal.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd rather not say which store I got the other ones at. But the HF one is at least visibly the same size as the other one… Now since I have only bought my belt cleaners locally, you can figure out where I got the other one by doing some Googling…


----------



## jofm3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Small item, great review….
thanks for taking the time!!!


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

I still say for consumables and small items you know you will probably abuse to death, HF is the way to go. I bought a $10 1/4 sheet sander I dedicated for use with WD40 on cast iron. No reason to stink up a $50 sander.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I use the HF ones exclusively. I've gotten them for 10 years. The only way to go.


----------



## Phil53 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks good info. I'm all for cheep if the quality is there. The last one I bought was $10.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks like a good deal. It is probably one of those items that has the most mark-up on it in the store.

To clean my belts I focus the compressed air gun on them while running the sander. All the stuff caked on the belt flies right off. I never have had the need to purchase such an item.

I clean the sandpaper on my drum sander the same way. It blows all the contaminates right off.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah i found the HF one shortly after spending like $10 for one from rockler/woodcraft.

ive only used it once to clean my belt/disc sander, i was a bit skeptical but man these things work awesome.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay, I had to list the measurements. I was trying to avoid throwing the other competitors names around but since Mike breeched that for us…

The HF unit I have measures 9" x 1.5" x 1.5" Their web site says it is 8.5" x 1.5" x1.5". LINK

Rockler advertises theirs at 8" x 1.5" x 1.5" LINK

Woodcraft apparently has 2 models. Only one of which I have seen on the store shelves which measures 8.5" x 1.5" x 1.5" LINK

FWIW, The Rockler one is currently on sale for $5.99

While I won't link it here. Woodcraft does have a larger size online, that measures 12" x 2" x 2". The larger size may interest some folks..


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

oops sorry! didnt realize that was a no-no


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

No it wasn't I was just trying to be nice to Woodcraft / Rockler. I like both of those businesses as they have stuff I cannot seem to find anywhere else… I was trying not to slam them on price…

No harm, no foul…


----------



## john50 (Jul 20, 2009)

was in Harbor Freight today and got 2 HP Dust Collector for $139.00 plus tax,with coupon. Works Great.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Stick a 1 micron filter on that, with a Thien pre separator and you will be that much more impressed with it… I love mine!


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Been using the same for few years. Still has a lot of life left. These type of items are what keeps me shopping there, some others, not so much.

I also have the Dust Collector mentioned by a few. It's a more of a glorified shop vac than a true DC, but it meets my needs in a small shop. The bags don't filter enough to make the shop "healthy", but it works well on a short run as far as collecting debris. I've seen many spend twice as much as the DC adding canisters and what not. While a good idea, it kind of makes me laugh. I always picure the beat up car with the $3000 sound system and rims.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm one of them with the canister filter. But no worries. I had the beat up car with the $3000.00 stereo and rims. And that was back in the '80s!

In all fairness. I am looking at my HF DC as an interim stage. I keep watching CL for a Delta 50-760 on the cheap. Then I can move the canister over, and either sell the HF, or give it to a deserving friend or charity…

FWIW, with the coupon offer, the HF 2HP DC AND a Wynn 35A cartridge is around what a Delta 50-720 1HP DC goes for, with a bag and not a cartridge. When you compare what the total dollars spent will get you, I would MUCH rather have, and I know I am going to tick off owners of these other units, but I would much rather have my HF DC than say a Delta 50-720, or Jet DC-650, well just about any 1 HP dust collector actually… As far as HF lying about the rating on CFM, yeah, true. But they all do… I am confident though, that the HF unit pulls enough to get all the fines, especially with the cartridge instead of a bag…


----------

